# Dateien binär vergleichen



## vbNobbi (19. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

wie vergleiche ich mit vb zwei Dateien binär miteinander?
Der Weg über den Shell-Befehl führte leider nicht zum Ziel.

Wie kann ich das Ergebnis einer Variable zuweisen oder irgendwie weiterverwenden?
Wie kann ich Dateien vergleichen, deren Namen Leerzeichen oder das %Zeichen enthalten?

Vielen Dank.

Ciao
vbNobbi


----------



## Bambusbieger (4. Mai 2004)

Also in Visual Basic würde ich das einfach alles durchgehen und vergleichen...
eignet sich natürlich nicht für größere Dateien ansonsten so:

```
Dim Datei1 as String
Dim Datei2 as String
Dim Gleich as Boolean
Dim B1 as Byte
Dim B2 as Byte

Gleich = True
Gleich = FileLen(Datei1) = FileLen(Datei2)
If Gleich Then
   Open Datei1 for Binary as #1
   Open Datei2 for Binary as #2
      Do While Gleich and Not EOF(1) and Not EOF(1)
         Get #1 , , B1
         Get #2 , , B2
         Gleich = (B1 = B2)
      Loop
   Close #1
   Close #2
End If
```

Die Variable 'Gleich' zeigt dann an, ob die Dateien gleich sind


----------

